# Custom wrapped RX2/3..



## Faizel Bhamjee (27/5/17)

So i finally got my hands on a dual battery mod courtesy of a family member..it was in ok condition, some paint peel ect so i decided to add my own vision and flavour to it..first i wrapped it in matt black vinyl and seemed abit too boring for me so went out to china mall and got myself some black and red carbon fibre vinyl..paid R40 bucks for both pieces and got to work..took me about 4 hours because im abit of a neat freak and made sure it was done 110%..anyway..here are the results..leme know what u think..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar (27/5/17)

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> So i finally got my hands on a dual battery mod courtesy of a family member..it was in ok condition, some paint peel ect so i decided to add my own vision and flavour to it..first i wrapped it in matt black vinyl and seemed abit too boring for me so went out to china mall and got myself some black and red carbon fibre vinyl..paid R40 bucks for both pieces and got to work..took me about 4 hours because im abit of a neat freak and made sure it was done 110%..anyway..here are the results..leme know what u think..




Nicely done, I suggest you open your vent holes for safety reasons


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee (28/5/17)

@shabbar..i kinda realised that after i took the pics..so vent hole at the bottom and sides of the mod are open..thanks bro


----------

